# Modem verliert gelegentlich Verbindung



## huntertech (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wir sind vor Kurzem auf einen Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia (50.000er) umgestiegen. Dementsprechend musste der alte DSL-Router weichen und wir bekamen ein Cisco 3208G (Modem). Nachdem sich der dazu gekaufte D-Link-Router als nicht funktionierend herausstellte, wurde noch eine Fritzbox 3270 angeschafft. Soweit so gut, läuft auch.

Jedoch verliert das Modem öfters mal die Verbindung. Wir vermuten, dass dies immer dann passiert, wenn eine gewisse Down-/Uploadgeschwindigkeit überschritten wird und/oder wenn eine Down-/Uploadmenge überschritten wird. 
Es fliegt zB sehr oft raus, wenn man einen Stapel Bilder per Skype schickt (da alle gleichzeitig übertragen werden und so offenbar der Upload zu hoch wird). Nachdem wir den Upload per Software begrenzt haben, passiert das zwar nicht mehr, jedoch sitzen wir trotzdem alle paar Tage ohne Internet da. Der Download bewegt sich immer so um 50GB, wenn es wieder rausfliegt, der Upload bei 1-2. Wir protokollieren fleißig weiter die Werte, wenn es wieder rausfliegt...

Der Router selbst kann nicht neu verbinden, die entsprechende Schaltfläche im Routermenü tut nichts. Es muss das Modem für 5 Minuten ausgeschaltet werden und danach selbst neu verbinden.




Kann es am Modem liegen? Oder an Unitymedia selbst?

(PS: Und gibt es eine Erklärung, warum mit Fritzbox nur 33.000 kbit/s ankommen, ohne aber etwa 43.000?)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2013)

huntertech schrieb:


> (PS: Und gibt es eine Erklärung, warum mit Fritzbox nur 33.000 kbit/s ankommen, ohne aber etwa 43.000?)


 Die box ist zu schwach. Die wurde schließlich für adsl-anschlüsse gebaut und die erreichen max. 24 mbit. Du hättest eher zur 3370, 7360 oder 7390 greifen sollen.
Bzgl. der verbindungsprobleme, kontaktiere mal unitymedia. Die sollen einfach die leitung überprüfen. Hast du den dlink-router eigentlich noch? Probiere doch bitte mal, ob mit dem die selben probleme bestehen. (nich das das auch an der zu schwachen fritzbox liegt)


----------



## huntertech (6. Januar 2013)

Das mit der Box ist natürlich blöd... Aber 33.000 sind trotzdem ein guter Anfang, wie ich finde 

Den DLink-Router haben wir soweit ich weiß entsorgt. Auf Biegen und Brechen ließ sich keine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen, werder per Lan, noch per WLan. Wobei, weshalb sollte es die Box sein? Sie selbst kann ja nicht neu verbinden, es muss ja immer das Modem neu verbunden werden, der Router allein kann es ja nicht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2013)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wobei, weshalb sollte es die Box sein? Sie selbst kann ja nicht neu verbinden, es muss ja immer das Modem neu verbunden werden, der Router allein kann es ja nicht...


 Wenn die box ne weile unter vollast läuft kann es auch passieren, das sie anfängt zu zicken. (wärmebedingt, der UR8-chipsatz der box ist nicht der kälteste) Dabei muß sie aber nicht unbedingt komplett abstürzen.
Versuche doch mal den "leitungsabsturz" zu reproduzieren und starte dann die box neu. (also wenn es gerade nicht mehr will) Wenn es dann wieder geht, ist es die box.
Das ganze solltest du dann auch nochmal mit dem modem direkt am pc versuchen. Wenn der fehler da auftreten sollte, wirst du mit unitymedia telefonieren müssen.


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn die box ne weile unter vollast läuft kann es auch passieren, das sie anfängt zu zicken. (wärmebedingt, der UR8-chipsatz der box ist nicht der kälteste) Dabei muß sie aber nicht unbedingt komplett abstürzen.
> Versuche doch mal den "leitungsabsturz" zu reproduzieren und starte dann die box neu. (also wenn es gerade nicht mehr will) Wenn es dann wieder geht, ist es die box.
> Das ganze solltest du dann auch nochmal mit dem modem direkt am pc versuchen. Wenn der fehler da auftreten sollte, wirst du mit unitymedia telefonieren müssen.



Genau das wollten wir dann ausprobieren  Ich melde mich dann wieder, sobald es neue Ergebnisse gibt (ich geb mein Bestes zum Abstützen)


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2013)

Hab mich jetzt direkt an das Modem geklemmt. Kurzum, Speedtest gemacht, 46MBit/s Download und 2,4MBit/s Upload. 
Dann 50 Bilder mit je 2,5MB Größe als Paket per Skype versendet. Der Upload stieg auf etwa 7 MBit/s (ich vermute, dass aufgrund der vielen Verbindungen die Leitung die Geschwindigkeit nicht so recht im Zaum halten kann, wenn man das mal mit der einzelnen Verbindung des Speedtests vergleicht) und die Leitung fiel nach Versenden von 49 Bildern aus.

Dann darf Unitymedia jetzt ran!

EDIT: Nachtrag für Leute mit dem gleichen Problem: Modem ersetzt, das war's nicht. Soll Unitymedia sich jetzt um die Leitung kümmern

EDIT2: Haben einen Entzerrer an die Leitung gekriegt. Problem deutlich gebessert, aber gelöst ist was anderes...


----------

